# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Acropora >  Acrópora Valida Ultra Black!!

## Gabriel Tiol

Alguem conhece esta acropora? Sabe seu nome cientifico e localização de origem dela??



Grato Gabriel

----------

